# H P Snyder Tandem



## ulster (Sep 6, 2014)

Recently had a Tandem bicycle donated to school barn sale. Bike has plate identifying make as Snyder (H P Snyder Manufacturing Co, Little Falls NY} Appears to be all there. Saddles are marked "Messenger" Pat'd 1926. Rear handlebars connected to front for dual steering. Does anyone have any info on bike and any Idea of value for the sale. Thanks for any help.
ulster


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 6, 2014)

Please post some pics so we can get a better idea what you have. Welcome to The Cabe!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2014)

*Sounds like its a great bike*

I'm with mike....let's see some pics!


----------



## ulster (Sep 7, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Please post some pics so we can get a better idea what you have. Welcome to The Cabe!




Thanks! Pictures posted


----------



## ulster (Sep 7, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Please post some pics so we can get a better idea what you have. Welcome to The Cabe!




Hi Mike .Thanks for the message. Finally figured out how to post pictures. Barn sale is for our daughters school, so would love to have good info to price the bike.

Regards

Win Hollister


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 11, 2014)

*tandem looks Frankenstein'd*

Worth maybe 4-500 to be generous
If it's rideable


----------



## ulster (Sep 16, 2014)

mre straightbar said:


> Worth maybe 4-500 to be generous
> If it's rideable



 Thanks for the info. Bike is rideable. Looks like kickstands and probably fenders and pedals added. I'm sure the bike was used and loved.


----------



## wspeid (Sep 16, 2014)

So, when and where is the auction?  

Bill


----------



## ulster (Sep 17, 2014)

wspeid said:


> So, when and where is the auction?
> 
> Bill



Hi Bill, Silent auction Runs Oct, 3,4, ending Saturday at 2:00 PM. Bike also available for purchase before the auction at beneficial price. Therefore bid thousands!!! Contact me if interested in pre auction purchase. Auction is at University Lake School, Hartland, Wisconsin. Thanks.

Win


----------

